# Looking for women who have tried the Canyon Spectral WMN 2018!



## Wesztman (Jun 20, 2018)

Hi there!

My girlfriend is thinking about buying the Canyon Spectral 2018 but has come to a halt when trying to decide on the fram size.

She is 168 cm long which puts her at the upper end of S size (163-169cm) which she would order if it hadn't been for the words of warning in the Bikeradar review

https://www.bikeradar.com/women/gea...roduct/canyon-spectral-cf-90-sl-review-51994/

So we're now looking for any woman which owns this bike!

How long are you and what size did you choose? And what do you think of the bike/size?

Kind Regards
Carl and Amanda


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Interested!

This is the bike I have chosen for my wife but have yet to order. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

Canyon's return policy is pretty good... it might be an idea to call them and make sure, but I think they will exchange a bike if it doesn't fit.

Otherwise you could compile the stats of similar bikes in a spreadsheet and try to find a test ride locally of the closest matching bike. It obviously won't be the same, but it should give you a reasonable frame of reference. 

The bike itself looks awesome... I don't see anything on it that I would immediately upgrade except the hinky Reverb plunger (I agree with the reviewer... why put this on a high end bike?). From my personal experience of test riding bikes, I was in between sizes (XS or S) on the Liv Hail and preferred the larger frame. 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## VHammar (Dec 11, 2018)

Hi

My wife is also now looking at this bike. And she is 169 cm.
I just wonder if your wife bought the bike and which size if thats the case? And what her opinions is of it?


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

VHammar said:


> Hi
> 
> My wife is also now looking at this bike. And she is 169 cm.
> I just wonder if your wife bought the bike and which size if thats the case? And what her opinions is of it?


They were never in stock and were having some chainstay reliability issues (since solved) so I went with a '17 used size small men's carbon trail bike with all of the goodies.

I did a lot of reading and spec studying and the slightly outdated reach and TT measurement was perfect for my petite wife. A shorter stem and sliding the seat far forward completed the fit for her needs and also updated the effective ST angle.

My wife loves the bike and really enjoys riding now.

Good luck!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Im not a woman but im 5'6" and I'd be comfortable on that bike. I have short arms and legs and longer torso so I'd slide the seat forward. I prefer 75°-75.5 anyway. If her arm are short a shorter stem might be prefered but only if she thinks she has too much weight on her hands. I dont see a size for the crank arms, but if longer than 170, I'd get shorter. I prefer 165mm personally.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

I will check the size my wife is riding, but she LOVES that bike, after years on a LIV.


----------



## VHammar (Dec 11, 2018)

stiksandstones said:


> I will check the size my wife is riding, but she LOVES that bike, after years on a LIV.


That would be great if you can do that!

Also a question if anyone know about the suspension tune for lighter riders that the women model has. Does it behave differently if you aren't are lighter rider? Tried to ask canyon but only got an answer that he did not think it would be any problem if you are a bit heavier... Just put a bit more pressure in the shock was the answer


----------

